# Anyone know about how much CNC routing places charge?



## eegor (May 26, 2010)

I'm trying to justify whether to outsource some cutting I need to do or just do the work myself. Or even better, finally start building my own CNC router. All I'm doing is cuttnig shapes out of plywood but a lot of them. Anyone know what the going rate is for some of these places. I really have no idea, I'm not in the woodworking profession and am just trying to get an idea.

Thanks


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Depends on the shapes, sizes, material, quantity….
With large parts, I can cut a whole sheet of plywood in 2-3 minutes, using vacuum to hold the parts. Small parts that the vacuum won't hold can be much more difficult.

You're probably looking at $75-$150/hour, with additional expenses possible for tooling, maybe other things. Without knowing exactly what you need done, it's hard to give a good price.

Also, if the parts are square or rectangular, a shop with a beam saw can be cheaper, as they can cut 3-5 sheets at a time.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Where are located?? there are several of us that have cnc and would be able to give you an idea of what the costs would be. Like stated above more info would be needed such as size and shape.


----------



## eegor (May 26, 2010)

Hi thanks for the replies. Well basically I'm looking to cut circles and star shapes ranging from 6-12", as much as I can get out of a 4×8 1/2" panel. I am located in the NYC area.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Are you talking 1 sheet, or 20? What is the material?


----------



## eegor (May 26, 2010)

The material is hardboard (masonite). I guess it could be anywhere from 1 to 5 sheets.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Eegor, I can do this job for you with no problem. Can have it done in less than a week.
email me at [email protected] or call me at 800 383 0247.

Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

So Puzzleman, do any of us get to know the final answer?  It would be helpful to us just to know this if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I can tell you that our shop wouldn't want to bother with a little job like that, as our $100K router isn't really set up for jobs like that.

Where do you get 1/2" masonite? Are you gluing it up?


----------



## TheWoodsman (Jun 21, 2010)

$100-$120 per hour . . . maybe a little less in some shops. Maybe a lot less if you have them done on a wee little toy of a CNC like a Shopbot.


----------



## GodsGifttoEstimating (Oct 31, 2013)

we charge $100.00 per hour


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Hey now Woodsman, none of that "little toy of a CNC like a Shopbot." Maybe not a full production shop machine, but a "toy"? At least they have spindles.

Actually for one offs and small runs they are real useful. Like Gerry pointed out, the top end machines need to keep in operation a high percentage of the time.

Steve.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

You can drop a LOT of money on CNC, I think I'm in $6k just for my CAD/CAM software. Think money pit but on the other hand its a heck of a lot of fun.


----------

